# 718 EB Welcome indicator issue



## Lm52 (May 31, 2018)

Evening all. 

First of all hello. This is my first post and I am asking for a little advice. 

I have a 2015 Chausson 718 on a Fiat chassis. I have a peculiar problem in that when I put the RH indicator on, the dash flashes about 5 times normally and then starts flashing fast and a warning message comes up saying check the RH indicator bulb. However on the outside of the motorhome all RH indicators are flashing correctly and at the same speed.. After investigating I found that the previous owner had added an additional bulb holder with a 16watt capless bulb using scotch locks and one of the scotch locks had failed. Upon fitting the scotch locks correctly, the indicator warning light on the dash went out. I have checked that all the bulbs are the correct type and wattage and replaced them just to be sure.. I can leave the additional bulb in situ and there is no problem but it seems like a bit of a bodge and is clearly masking a problem.

I have checked the LH indicator bulbs and they are correct and there is no additional bulb been added to the LH indicator circuit.

Wondered if anyone had any thoughts that may help. 

Thanks in advance. 

Lee


----------

